# Anyone update your insurance lately with Uber & Lyft?



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

My insurance expires on Saturday the 29th and I don't want to get screwed driving out of the weekend like in December.

My insurance card has a start date and an end date. In December I uploaded the new card 10 days before the old one expired, it was accepted almost right away. I tried going online a couple hours later and I could not because my insurance was not current. Uploaded my old card and was good to go again. Come December 29th can't drive insurance expired. Uploaded new car took 2 days to get approved.

How do I avoid this this year? Uber not smart enough to see old insurance expired and new insurance started same day. Can't remember if Lyft was a pain about it or not.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I didn't have this problem. My insurance is renewed every 6 months. I upload it when Uber asks never had a problem 3 times now


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> I didn't have this problem. My insurance is renewed every 6 months. I upload it when Uber asks never had a problem 3 times now


Does your insurance card have a start date or just an expiration date?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

NY has a start and expiration date. I have heard of people having the problem you describe but I personally have not, its gone smooth sending it in a couple days early.


----------



## jb91360 (Jul 25, 2016)

I've had this problem. Now, I send a picture of *both* the current card, and the new card together. No more problems. You have to understand that Uber support is amazingly dumb, so you have to treat them like a mentally challenged tadpole.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

GLH


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Both start and end


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Back when I had issues if I emailed austin @uber.com I would get faster results, I would try doing that to your local glh’s email if you don’t want to go in person


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Does your insurance card have a start date or just an expiration date?


I just renewed mine, June 1. 6 months ago it took Uber 4 days for to approve and I could not drove during those days. Thos time there was no down time.

A year ago I sent the pictures early like 3 weeks and they it was too early I had to resend my old documents.

I sent my new one may 31, was approved later the same day.

I'd send it the last day you old one is valid.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> GLH


2 hours away one direction. Only open when I'm at my day job. Not really an option.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> 2 hours away one direction. Only open when I'm at my day job. Not really an option.


I feel for ya. It's the only way of ensuring you have no waitlisting, though. You might be able to have it work smoothly through the app, but no assurances, especially lately, from what I've been hearing and reading lately.

Good luck!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Well I'm testing the waters with Lyft first, just updated my insurance documents with both cards attached side by side. They say up to 24 hours to approve. Will see what happens. Lyft has been extremely slow around here so it won't hurt too bad if I can't go online for a while. Plus they send me reminders every other time I log on to the app. Don't recall seeing a reminder from Uber yet.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

See like what you do is go to the Lyft or Uber office & show your insurance card & then you don't got no problems, you know?

That's what I do & I ain't never had no problems, see?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

27 minutes and I get a message from Lyft that my insurance update has been approved. That was fast. Uber gave me the problems in December last year. I plan on driving tonight and possibly tomorrow morning before I head out of town for the weekend to Orlando. Think I may try updating Uber just before I head out of town. If it fails I can try to get my old card reinstated before I want to drive some Sunday night.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Freddie Blimeau said:


> See like what you do is go to the Lyft or Uber office & show your insurance card & then you don't got no problems, you know?
> 
> That's what I do & I ain't never had no problems, see?


Be great if their office was not 2 hours away and only open while I am at my day job.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Got the message from Uber that my insurance is expiring soon, just up loaded my new card along with my old card. Let's see how it goes. This is where I got screwed in December.


----------



## AnointedOne (Apr 11, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> My insurance expires on Saturday the 29th and I don't want to get screwed driving out of the weekend like in December.
> 
> My insurance card has a start date and an end date. In December I uploaded the new card 10 days before the old one expired, it was accepted almost right away. I tried going online a couple hours later and I could not because my insurance was not current. Uploaded my old card and was good to go again. Come December 29th can't drive insurance expired. Uploaded new car took 2 days to get approved.
> 
> How do I avoid this this year? Uber not smart enough to see old insurance expired and new insurance started same day. Can't remember if Lyft was a pain about it or not.


I had a similar experience last year, I had to go to GLH and they approved my insurance. This year I tried my luck again through app to see if they approve it a week before the expiration, both Uber and Lyft approved it within couple of hours.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Just got notice from Uber mine was approved. Sent copies of current and new insurance card in one picture. Might actually get to make a couple bucks this weekend.


----------

